# Twisted



## RogerC (Mar 9, 2017)

I made this a few years ago when I purchased a new tool and wanted to see how well it cut, I kind of had zero direction and just kept going. It's made from Redwood which I've grown to hate to carve, and is unfinished but looks good in a photo.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 9, 2017)

Amazing work Roger! What don't you like about carving redwood? What woods do you prefer?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 9, 2017)

I really like that piece! Nicely done!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice! What was the new tool purchased?


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 10, 2017)

Curious minds want to know!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whitewaterjay (Mar 10, 2017)

Wow, that is really cool. What kind of tool is it that inspires this sort of thing?


----------



## RogerC (Mar 11, 2017)

whitewaterjay said:


> Wow, that is really cool. What kind of tool is it that inspires this sort of thing?


The tool was a tungsten carbide dish and I wanted to see how quickly it would remove wood.


----------



## RogerC (Mar 11, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Amazing work Roger! What don't you like about carving redwood? What woods do you prefer?


On this particular piece the density between the rings was so different it was very hard to get a smooth surface, all sanding had to have a wood block backer. And Redwood sometimes has a kind of tacky feel to it when the chisel is cutting hard to explain. As far as what I prefer I like using woods that are beautiful and usually that means they are not easy to carve, but most of my work relies on the beauty of the wood, it's kind of one way we get screwed as artists you can't make copies of your work to sell like a painter, photographer, clay sculptor etc. every thing is one of a kind and when you put 100 hours into something the price to sell it is very high. But the skull I carved out of walnut was awesome to carve and I need to try more carving using walnut, it's like scooping chocolate ice cream.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## RogerC (Mar 11, 2017)

The100road said:


> Nice! What was the new tool purchased?


see previous answer.


----------



## David Hill (Mar 11, 2017)

Stunning piece!
I can see how the rings--summer vs winter wood could make problems for sanding.
Have you tried Mesquite? Be happy to share some with ya.


----------



## TimR (Mar 11, 2017)

Sweet!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 11, 2017)

Beautiful piece Roger! Why dont you finish it? Redwood is one of those woods that always pays of huge and makes your knickers twist when you put the first coat of finish on...


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 11, 2017)

RogerC said:


> On this particular piece the density between the rings was so different it was very hard to get a smooth surface, all sanding had to have a wood block backer. And Redwood sometimes has a kind of tacky feel to it when the chisel is cutting hard to explain. As far as what I prefer I like using woods that are beautiful and usually that means they are not easy to carve, but most of my work relies on the beauty of the wood, it's kind of one way we get screwed as artists you can't make copies of your work to sell like a painter, photographer, clay sculptor etc. every thing is one of a kind and when you put 100 hours into something the price to sell it is very high. But the skull I carved out of walnut was awesome to carve and I need to try more carving using walnut, it's like scooping chocolate ice cream.


Yea, I hear ya, I'm in a small gallery now, and mostly what sells are cheap prints of painters and photographers, if they run out, they just go print some more.... I like carving nice looking woods too, and my skills aren't that great, I'm now working on a canoe shaped bowl from olive, not the easiest carving wood, thank god for an angle grinder and a kutzall disc.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RogerC (Mar 12, 2017)

David Hill said:


> Stunning piece!
> I can see how the rings--summer vs winter wood could make problems for sanding.
> Have you tried Mesquite? Be happy to share some with ya.


No never tried it only heard of it used with BBQ and I like that. Do you carve it? And what type of finish do you typically use? And as a wood junkie  of coarse you can share some!


----------



## David Hill (Mar 12, 2017)

RogerC said:


> No never tried it only heard of it used with BBQ and I like that. Do you carve it? And what type of finish do you typically use? And as a wood junkie  of coarse you can share some!



Pretty much just "carve" it using a lathe-- although I do have carving tools., just one of those things _l'll get to._ Finish varies with the piece, it just always has grain that "pops", sands smooooth.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 13, 2017)

My ears perked up with the use of bbq and mesquite in the same post!


----------

